# Aftermarket LED Projector Headlights - Help with Powering the LEDs?



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

Hey folks, So this install was very much plug and play with the exception of powering the LED strip. I plan to do a more formal DIY write-up once I get the missing piece of the puzzle solved - the LEDs.

So, I did not want to splice into the parking lights (side markers) to power the LEDs, though I know they are an available 12V power source. Instead, I wanted to run wiring to the fuse box located in the engine bay, right beside the battery. To do this, I wanted to use a fuse tap, like the one pictured here:










As you can see, it has two slots. I planned on using the fuse slot for the secondary O2 sensor, behind the cat converter (fuse F12) which has, by default, a 10A fuse already in that slot. So my question is, if I insert this fuse tap into slot F12, what fuses do I need to put and in which of the two slots, in order to keep the O2 sensor functioning, but to also power the new LEDs which require a 12v power source?

From my understanding, I needed to add a repair wire to the stock left and right headlamp harnesses into the empty Pin 10 (the pin that's supposed to pwer the LEDs I'm told), which I have done as you can see here:










(the gold pin in the top-right corner of the top female stock harness is Pin 10, the bottom male harness is coming from the aftermarket housing)










So, for wiring, I have both Pin 10 female connectors on both passenger and driver's side headlights connected to the fuse tap:










The male connector from the aftermarket harness going into pin 10 is the white wire pictured here:










(below, the green wire is the power to the LEDs, which then gets spliced into the white wire, which then goes to Pin 10's location)










So i am under the impression that I have all my wiring done correctly, it's just a matter of which fuses (10A, 7.5A, 5A, 2.5A) to put where (top or bottom slot) and if I need to fill both slots or just one of them on the fuse tap. So, who knows the answer? 

Would like to get the LEDs working so I can take some pics 

TIA!


----------



## Gtiupb2002 (Jun 4, 2007)

Pics of the Headlights on the car please!!!! I am thinking of getting some but want to know if these are the same ones.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

Gtiupb2002 said:


> Pics of the Headlights on the car please!!!! I am thinking of getting some but want to know if these are the same ones.


 Here they are, "ON" the car  










ok ok I wasn't going to post this until later, but what the hell:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

So you got it all figured out I assume? I think those look pretty nice. Any pics on them...installed and turned on?


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

krazyboi said:


> So you got it all figured out I assume? I think those look pretty nice. Any pics on them...installed and turned on?


 nah brah. Everything works EXCEPT the LEDs  still looking for a fix


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Why don't you use the rear wiper fuse (I believe Fuse 45 and its 12V)? Although that would have the LEDs on as soon as you start the car.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

krazyboi said:


> Why don't you use the rear wiper fuse (I believe Fuse 45 and its 12V)? Although that would have the LEDs on as soon as you start the car.


 actually, I'd prefer to have the LEDs on ALL the time, as soon as the car is turned on. 

I can give fuse 45 a shot later today and see what happens. I just don't know what to do with the two slots (two fuses? one fuse? top or bottom slot?)........ I hope trial and error doesn't mess anything up!


----------



## Col. Sandurz (Aug 23, 2009)

search for ebay led headlights. There is a half-azz write up in there I did installing mine. You are on the right track though. I Have a 3" dp so my APR tune has turned off my secondary O2 sensor, but I put a 10A fuse in both slots. Should fire right up. I dont have any good pics, but here is something: 

In my garge. 









....and I do know its a very bad pic.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

kwanja_a3 said:


> actually, I'd prefer to have the LEDs on ALL the time, as soon as the car is turned on.
> 
> I can give fuse 45 a shot later today and see what happens. I just don't know what to do with the two slots (two fuses? one fuse? top or bottom slot?)........ I hope trial and error doesn't mess anything up!


 2ndvw-audi might have a point there...perhaps he can take a pic of his fuse panel for  

I was looking for Tiptronic's LED posting, but the link fails. 

I'm sure both slots don't have to be filled b/c I'm not sure how that unit can differentiate which fuse is in which slot.


----------



## Col. Sandurz (Aug 23, 2009)

here.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

looks good. u need s3 skirts those votex dont quite line up


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

OMG!!!!!!! 

F27, 10A fuses in both slots of the fuse tap, BAM!!!!!!!!!!!! 

(BB pics for now): 





































Thanks everyone


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

the pics make it look like the LED light melds together, but looking at them dead on, you can definitely see the individual LEDs quite clearly. Better pics and DIY write up to come soon


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

That's bright as F!


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

krazyboi said:


> That's bright as F!


 yea, thinking of putting lamin-x tint on fogs


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

kwanja_a3 said:


> yea, thinking of putting lamin-x tint on fogs


 it will melt ask Darius... his did.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

My OEM fogs didn't melt my lamin-x... but I have HID bulbs and I don't run them all the time so perhaps that's why?!?


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

tdotA3mike said:


> it will melt ask Darius... his did.


 Ive had my Lamin-X blue tint on my fogs for 60k, and yeah i use my fogs as DRLs when driving with full daylight and havent had any issues. I think it depends on the bulbs used. 

e


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

tiptronic said:


> Ive had my Lamin-X blue tint on my fogs for 60k, and yeah i use my fogs as DRLs when driving with full daylight and havent had any issues. I think it depends on the bulbs used.
> 
> e


 well they didn't melt per say but they started to burn, he was using a higher output bulb then stock, i have the same ones and mine get so hot that when cleaning them water can steam off lol... 

also in canada they are our DRL's which have to be running all the time.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

you canadian's are funny


----------



## A3JDGTI (Jul 11, 2001)

Hi, I look to buy these headlight. I also have halogen headlights. Do I need an aftermarket Xenon Kit or I can stay with halogen bulbs? 

thanks


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

Re: lamin-x on fogs, since these are HIDs, they should run cooler I believe, but I can test to see how hot they get after a fairly long drive. 

KB: thank you, I think  



A3JDGTI said:


> Hi, I look to buy these headlight. I also have halogen headlights. Do I need an aftermarket Xenon Kit or I can stay with halogen bulbs?
> 
> thanks


 you can stay with Halogen bulbs, this kit comes with halogen bulbs installed already.


----------



## A3JDGTI (Jul 11, 2001)

Thanks a lot! Had a hard time to get a clear answer about that! It looks very good! Are they made by JOM?


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

A3JDGTI said:


> Thanks a lot! Had a hard time to get a clear answer about that! It looks very good! Are they made by JOM?


 made by Sonar I believe. Made in Taiwan.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I would do this mod, however, I have bi-xenons so nevermind. 



kwanja_a3 said:


> KB: thank you, I think


 No problem


----------



## a3toxx (Feb 26, 2010)

Dont you worry about your wiper motor? or did they solve why those were blowing up??


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

a3toxx said:


> Dont you worry about your wiper motor? or did they solve why those were blowing up??


 the solution is pretty simple... don't use the wipers within the first couple of minutes of the HID's warming up.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

a3toxx said:


> Dont you worry about your wiper motor? or did they solve why those were blowing up??


 sorta, but we know why the wiper motor blows........ it happens when you turn on the HIDs while the wipers are already going. Hence, you turn on the HIDs first, then turn on wipers. There, no blown wiper.


----------



## A3JDGTI (Jul 11, 2001)

Anybody tried connecting the leds to the bumpers lights?


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

jason are those fog HID? any wiper motor issue? i have a h11 digital hid that i have sitting doing nothing...thinking of putting it on my fog


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

A3JDGTI said:


> Anybody tried connecting the leds to the bumpers lights?


 you can if you want to, I wanted a cleaner install, so I used the fuse tap. 



mkim said:


> jason are those fog HID? any wiper motor issue? i have a h11 digital hid that i have sitting doing nothing...thinking of putting it on my fog


 Yes, H11 HIDs in my fogs  no wiper motor issue


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

those are lltek lights right? look niiiice, but i don't have 699$ to spend on headlights


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

jordnalos said:


> those are lltek lights right? look niiiice, but i don't have 699$ to spend on headlights


 well.......... do you have $242.99?? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/06-0...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## fergie.g (May 11, 2008)

Whoa! Turned out really well man! Awesome stuff.


----------



## mizzac (May 1, 2013)

Those look great. I was wondering if anyone knows the size(or type) of the projector in these lights? I'm thinking of picking these up then retrofitting a better profector ( mini,d2s, hopefully FXR) but was worried about fitment issues. 

Also how is the output? Is it even worth retrofitting these?

They look great, as does the s3 bumper.


----------



## blazedani (Mar 9, 2011)

a3toxx said:


> Dont you worry about your wiper motor? or did they solve why those were blowing up??





tdotA3mike said:


> the solution is pretty simple... don't use the wipers within the first couple of minutes of the HID's warming up.





kwanja_a3 said:


> sorta, but we know why the wiper motor blows........ it happens when you turn on the HIDs while the wipers are already going. Hence, you turn on the HIDs first, then turn on wipers. There, no blown wiper.


Be careful with this statements because they are not true.
The wiper motor will be damaged even if you never use it.

It's all about the interferences created by the 25.000V spike from the HID ballast to start the bulbs.

It doesn't matter if you wait some minutes or if you use them right away.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

blazedani said:


> Be careful with this statements because they are not true.
> The wiper motor will be damaged even if you never use it.
> 
> It's all about the interferences created by the 25.000V spike from the HID ballast to start the bulbs.
> ...


Have there been instances where people were using HIDs for a long time without issue, then later down the road (say, months/year+) the wiper motor would blow?


----------



## blazedani (Mar 9, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> Have there been instances where people were using HIDs for a long time without issue, then later down the road (say, months/year+) the wiper motor would blow?


Yes.

Usually the wiper motor will stop working right away (within the first 24h).
But saw broken wiper motor after few months or even years of using aftermarket HIDs.


----------

